# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Покупайте технику без проблем и с гарантией!

## rurrollbay

Наша жизнь уже утопична без электронных гаджетов. Смартфоны, AirPods, смарт-браслеты — друзья прогрессивного человека. Несмотря на то, что цены на них порой достаточно взвинчены, люди приобретают технику при любом раскладе. В случае покупки главное не забывать, что покупать необходимо у честного продавца. За приятной стоимостью сможет таиться мошенник или проблемное устройство.  
Как раз для того, чтобы обеспечить людей лучшими фирменными телефонами, планшетами, ноутбуками, наушниками и прочими аксессуарами, был открыт интернет-магазин «Технолайн». Наша работа стартовала в 2010 году и с тех пор не прекращается ни на день. Мы [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] стали дилерами большого количества пользующихся известностью брендов техники: Apple, Samsung, Xiaomi, Huawei, OnePlus, Honor и еще многих других. Потому, на нашем сайте исключительно официальная техника, одобренная и завезенная по всем таможенным правилам. На все покупки, не считая гарантии производителя, имеется еще и гарантия интернет-магазина— 1 год.  
Цены на устройства в нашем интернет-магазине значительно дешевле, чем даже на AliExpress. А стоимость доставки по РФ одна из самых недорогих. Мы сотрудничаем с большим количеством курьерских служб. Покупка  доедет в нужный вам уголок Российской Федерации. 
Наша сервисная служба — главное преимущество перед конкурентами. Мы сами осуществляем ремонт устройств и, после нашего ремонта, вы не заметите, что устройство было сломано. Безусловно, продавать заведомо бракованный товар не выгодно — по той причине, что нам же его и нужно будет чинить. 
Если устройство не понравилось — возьмем его обратно в течение 14 дней после приобретения и даже не будем узнавать факт возврата.  
А самое главное — мы ценим и уважаем наших покупателей, осуществляем все возможное, чтобы они приходили к нам повторно: даем скидки, выкупаем ваши гаджеты по Trade-in, дарим подарки.  
Собственно, поэтому большинство наших покупателей остается с нами и, заказав смартфон или другое устройство, идут обратно за наушниками, чехлами или powerbank.

----------

